#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Усмирение препятствующих  духов местности.

## Мария Дролма

Каковы способы известны в наше время для усмирения препятствующих духов местности, враждебно настроенных к практикующим в их местности?
 Живу на Лофотене.Северная Норвегия. Местность очень специфическая. Практика здесь ну прямо скажем идет не просто. Иногда  бывает страшновато... Сильно чувствуются какие то древние силы, мощные я бы сказала иногда свирепые. А я далеко не Падмасамбхава. И уровень развития сострадания ничтожно мал.

----------


## Айрат

Разные подношения. Подношение дыма, огня, чая, серкьем.
А из простых практик - Тара - она очень универсальна.

----------

Мария Дролма (18.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Практика Тысячерукого Ченрези (Авалокитешвары) хорошо в таких случаях помогает. 
Наставления можно получить во Франции в центрах Кагью. 
Возможно и в других европейских центрах, лет 20 назад  проводились трёх дневные ретриты по этой практике  в Польше и в Германии.

----------

Мария Дролма (18.06.2015)

----------


## Эдельвейс

> Разные подношения. Подношение дыма, огня, чая, серкьем.


Северные боги такого не жалуют. Им надо хлеба, меда и пива  :Big Grin:

----------

Максим& (18.06.2015), Мария Дролма (18.06.2015), Паня (18.06.2015), Шавырин (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

Далай-лама как-то рассказывал, как усмирил гьялпо в одной местности (они сильно вредили) медитацией на бодхичитту. Наверное, стоит попробовать?

----------

Legba (18.06.2015), Мария Дролма (18.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.06.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Подношения санга, серчем. По возможности регулярно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Далай-лама как-то рассказывал, как усмирил гьялпо в одной местности (они сильно вредили) медитацией на бодхичитту. Наверное, стоит попробовать?



Да ты чо? прям на читту просветлённую? Эта значит сесть поудобней, пережить страдания духов напрямую, затем их любовь к себе любимым, затем их радость от вреждения другим, уровнять свою любовь к себе- и их любовь к себе, затем сделать их главнее.. затем пережить абсолютную бодхичитту..и они в непреодолимом восторге- усмирятся? (перед эти потренировавшись на людях- читая их умы- как открытую книгу). Это -да гораздо проще серджима..

----------


## Нико

> Северные боги такого не жалуют. Им надо хлеба, меда и пива


Таким образом, как и в Бурятии любимой, получается "прикармливание" сабдаков через подношение водки и сигарет. В Бурятии куда не сунься: везде стоят такие типа алтарики с россыпями сигарет, а вокруг валяются пустые бутылки из-под водки. Наверное, подносители поднесли, а потом всё оставшееся допили). И километра там тоже без этого не проедешь. Лопнула шина в автобусе: срочно идём и шаманим с водкой на обочине. Сама видела. И это делают БУДДИСТЫ! Вам это надо? Местным духам делается подношение цог, когда уже всему полю заслуг его поднесли. В самую последнюю очередь. Иначе они разжиреют, обнаглеют, и вам надо будет всё больше давать им хлеба, мёда и пива).

----------

Мария Дролма (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да ты чо? прям на читту просветлённую? Эта значит сесть поудобней, пережить страдания духов напрямую, затем их любовь к себе любимым, затем их радость от вреждения другим, уровнять свою любовь к себе- и их любовь к себе, затем сделать их главнее.. затем пережить абсолютную бодхичитту..и они в непреодолимом восторге- усмирятся? (перед эти потренировавшись на людях- читая их умы- как открытую книгу). Это -да гораздо проще серджима..


А чего ты так удивляешься, поэт? Это сложнее серджима, но эффективнее. И не надо ничего никуда лить. )

----------

Мария Дролма (18.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А чего ты так удивляешься, поэт? Это сложнее серджима, но эффективнее. И не надо ничего никуда лить. )


Так я чего- я ничего.. у вас духовных оно конечно.. спросил только.

----------


## Нико

> Так я чего- я ничего.. у вас духовных оно конечно.. спросил только.


Ну я переводила только этот рассказ. Сама, конечно, на этакое не способна. Но это не значит, что это невозможно в принципе!

----------


## Дубинин

(Кстати буддейский серджим с Ом-Ах-ХУМ-мами, предполагает достижение подносящим абсолютной бодхичитты- и подсовывания её духам в виде подношений (омахумами трансформировав прежде).

----------


## Нико

> (Кстати буддейский серджим с Ом-Ах-ХУМ-мами, предполагает достижение подносящим абсолютной бодхичитты- и подсовывания её духам в виде подношений (омахумами трансформировав прежде).


Ты так и делаешь? :Cool:

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты так и делаешь?


Ну когда верю в духов, и в обсолютную бодхичитту- то да- делаю.

----------

Мария Дролма (18.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну *когда* верю в духов, и в обсолютную бодхичитту- то да- делаю.


А у вас эта опция включается/отключается?

----------

Нико (18.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А у вас эта опция включается/отключается?


Ага- бывает.

----------


## Neroli

> Ага- бывает.


Блин, мне так ум хакнуть, чтобы все как-надо настроить там. Перешейте мне BIOS  :Big Grin: 

Как вам это удается?

----------


## Эдельвейс

> Таким образом, как и в Бурятии любимой, получается "прикармливание" сабдаков через подношение водки и сигарет.


Да-да. Именно бурятов и вспомнила. ))

----------


## Дубинин

> Блин, мне так ум хакнуть, чтобы все как-надо настроить там. Перешейте мне BIOS


Для это надо просветлится (или с ума- того..), часто и много давать некому "себе" заниматься чем вздумается (конечно не подсматривая- ибо это явное палево- раздвоение личности))

----------

Мяснов (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да-да. Именно бурятов и вспомнила. ))


Так вот: вспомнили и забудьте сразу же. Поступайте по моей подсказке, ок?

----------


## Neroli

> Для это надо просветлится (или с ума- того..), часто и много давать некому "себе" заниматься чем вздумается (конечно не подсматривая- ибо это явное палево- раздвоение личности))


А поняла, один занимается, другой не подсматривает. Потом меняются. Можно еще рассказывать тому, который не видел. Весело у вас там.  :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (18.06.2015), Нико (18.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Приезжие уже называют Великих Асов сабдаками? До чего довел планету этот фигляр ПЖ!

*Ум надобен тем,
кто далёко забрел* —
дома все тебе ведомо;
насмешливо будут
глядеть на невежду,
средь мудрых сидящего.
...
Гость осторожный,
дом посетивший,
безмолвно внимает —
чутко слушать
и зорко смотреть
мудрый стремится.

(С) Речи Высокого

----------

Дубинин (18.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Приезжие уже называют Великих Асов сабдаками? До чего довел планету этот фигляр ПЖ!
> 
> *Ум надобен тем,
> кто далёко забрел* —
> дома все тебе ведомо;
> насмешливо будут
> глядеть на невежду,
> средь мудрых сидящего.
> ...
> ...


Можно ли поинтересоваться, кто такие "Великие Асы"? Вам про них известно больше, чем мне? Какой позор на мою голову! Щас и эту тему зафлудим же.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ондрий

Первым Великим Асом был Пушкин. Он прям так и подписывал свои сочинения - А.С. Пушкин.

----------


## Эдельвейс

> ТПоступайте по моей подсказке, ок?


Ну мне то без надобности. Я не испытываю страха перед духами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015), Шавырин (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Первым Великим Асом был Пушкин. Он прям так и подписывал свои сочинения - А.С. Пушкин.


Ваши аббревиатуры примечательны. Из лурка позаимствовали?)

----------


## Нико

> Ну мне то без надобности. Я не испытываю страха перед духами.



Ой, я только что выяснила, что топикстартером были не Вы). Всё, к Вам вопросов больше нет).

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Северные боги такого не жалуют. Им надо хлеба, меда и пива


Да. превое время совсем не жаловали. Когда поднималась в горы в ясную погоду, и только только приступала к чтению текста- Сразу прямо буря такой силы едва не сдувало, все небо становилось настолько черным что и текста не видно. Очень серьезно все было. Затем все таки удалось постепенно смягчить. )) Много работы.

----------

Neroli (18.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Далай-лама как-то рассказывал, как усмирил гьялпо в одной местности (они сильно вредили) медитацией на бодхичитту. Наверное, стоит попробовать?


Да. Это действенно, когда получается. Но бывает слишком много всего такого с чем я пока не могу совладать.. Прямо до материальных проявлений.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Да ты чо? прям на читту просветлённую? Эта значит сесть поудобней, пережить страдания духов напрямую, затем их любовь к себе любимым, затем их радость от вреждения другим, уровнять свою любовь к себе- и их любовь к себе, затем сделать их главнее.. затем пережить абсолютную бодхичитту..и они в непреодолимом восторге- усмирятся? (перед эти потренировавшись на людях- читая их умы- как открытую книгу). Это -да гораздо проще серджима..


С чтением умов проблем нет. Как раз в этом часто заключаются проблемы. Для меня.

----------


## Дубинин

> С чтением умов проблем нет. Как раз в этом часто заключаются проблемы. Для меня.


Вы ведь того- не подставляйтесь.. Народ тут не добрый.. страсексов разных очень любит- проверить предложит: " а чо я щас подумал?".. и прочие гадости.. Сиддхи они завсегда- ответа требуют- за "базар" ))

----------

Мария Дролма (18.06.2015), Паня (18.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Можно ли поинтересоваться, кто такие "Великие Асы"? Вам про них известно больше, чем мне? Какой позор на мою голову! Щас и эту тему зафлудим же.


Это по до христианской религии ( хотя это слово здесь не подходяще) По православию ( те кто правь славили) и умели Жить. Правильно глаголю? ))

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Вы ведь того- не подставляйтесь.. Народ тут не добрый.. страсексов разных очень любит- проверить предложит: " а чо я щас подумал?".. и прочие гадости.. Сиддхи они завсегда- ответа требуют- за "базар" ))


Какие уж там сидхи, что вы. Сидхи это когда знаешь чего творишь, по крайней мере.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Вы ведь того- не подставляйтесь.. Народ тут не добрый.. страсексов разных очень любит- проверить предложит: " а чо я щас подумал?".. и прочие гадости.. Сиддхи они завсегда- ответа требуют- за "базар" ))


Джиме Ринпоче по этому поводу говорил, что если после практики медитации мы сможем оставаться в здравом уме - Это будет очень хорошее достижение . ))

----------


## Legba

Я это уже частенько постил - да, видать, все без толку((
Попробуем еще раз:




> В древние времена, когда Джецун Миларэпа жил в пещере Кюнги Дзонг, что в долине Чонг, царь демонов по имени Винаяка сделал так, что в жилище Миларэпы появились пять призраков странствующих аскетов-индийцев, а глаза у них были величиной с блюдце. Как ни молился Джецун своим гуру и йидаму, призраки не исчезали. Даже повторяя гневные мантры и представляя себя в образе йидама, Миларэпа не мог добиться, чтобы они ушли. Тогда он подумал: «Марпа из Лходрага показал мне, что все явления вселенной — это ум, а природа ума пустая и ясная. *Бессмысленно желать ухода этих мешающих и вредящих духов, принимая их за неких внешних существ*». В нем родилась непоколебимая уверенность в воззрении, благодаря которому *он понял, что боги и демоны — это творения его же собственного ума*, и тогда он вошел в свою пещеру. Тут демоны, закатив глаза, в страхе бежали.
> О том же спела ему Горная Демоница:
> _Демон твоих склонностей рождается из твоего же ума. 
> Если абсолютная природа ума   не познана, 
> Я не уйду просто потому, что ты мне велишь. 
> Если не осознаешь, что твой ум пуст, 
> То кроме меня здесь будет множество демонов. 
> Если же узнаешь природу своего ума, 
> Враждебные причины станут дружественными. 
> ...


Я вот понимаю, когда ребятам, дефолтно верящим в чертей, аккуратно намекают, что это их галлюциноз, не более того.
Но вот когда повезло иметь дефолтную установку, что никаких чертей не бывает  - казалось бы, живи и радуйся.
Ан нет, давайте сначала поверим в чертей (причем тибетских), и только потом будем мучительно разуверяться))

----------

Дубинин (18.06.2015), Иилья (22.06.2015), Мария Дролма (18.06.2015), Паня (18.06.2015), Поляков (18.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015), Эдельвейс (18.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Я вот понимаю, когда ребятам, дефолтно верящим в чертей, аккуратно намекают, что это их галлюциноз, не более того.
> Но вот когда повезло иметь дефолтную установку, что никаких чертей не бывает - казалось бы, живи и радуйся.
> Ан нет, давайте сначала поверим в чертей (причем тибетских), и только потом будем мучительно разуверяться))


Вот у меня задолго до буддизма был опыт взаимодействия с тем, что можно назвать "чертями". До сих пор не могу решить глюки или правда. Но если галлюцинация, то групповая)) 
(на всякий случай: я агностик или около того)

----------

Сергей Хос (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Но вот когда повезло иметь дефолтную установку, что никаких чертей не бывает  - казалось бы, живи и радуйся.


Я-то согласен, другим не понравится.)) Как вот вы лично могли бы разрешить очевидно индуктивный процесс обдумывания логично вытекающей следующей мысли "ок. чертей нет. а кого тогда еще нет"? Почему водораздел надо проводить только на чертях?

----------

Дубинин (18.06.2015), Мария Дролма (18.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я-то согласен, другим не понравится.)) Как вот вы лично могли бы разрешить очевидно индуктивный процесс обдумывания логично вытекающей следующей мысли "ок. чертей нет. а кого тогда еще нет"? Почему водораздел надо проводить только на чертях?


Именно, если Миларепа, осознал усилие по "деланию" демонов, и стал делать с ними что угодно, почему не осознать "делание"- "твёрдого"- и не просунуть руку сквозь стену? Где сиддхи- опять? (ясно-мутно чувствование не предлагать))

----------

Мария Дролма (18.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Я это уже частенько постил - да, видать, все без толку((
> Попробуем еще раз:
> 
> 
> 
> Я вот понимаю, когда ребятам, дефолтно верящим в чертей, аккуратно намекают, что это их галлюциноз, не более того.
> Но вот когда повезло иметь дефолтную установку, что никаких чертей не бывает  - казалось бы, живи и радуйся.
> Ан нет, давайте сначала поверим в чертей (причем тибетских), и только потом будем мучительно разуверяться))


Ну что же значит задача ясна, срочно реализовать природу ума подобно Миларепе.

----------

Neroli (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это по до христианской религии ( хотя это слово здесь не подходяще) По православию ( те кто правь славили) и умели Жить. Правильно глаголю? ))


Я не поняла смысла, но на всякий случай скажу: правильно).

----------


## Нико

> Я-то согласен, другим не понравится.)) Как вот вы лично могли бы разрешить очевидно индуктивный процесс обдумывания логично вытекающей следующей мысли "ок. чертей нет. а кого тогда еще нет"? Почему водораздел надо проводить только на чертях?


Нафиг, Ондрий, выражаться такими фразами. Достаточно сказать: "есть они, черти". И фсё).

----------


## Дубинин

> Нафиг, Ондрий, выражаться такими фразами. Достаточно сказать: "есть они, черти". И фсё).


Чегой-то они есть, если начальник твоей линии- Миларепа- сказал, что они умом сделаны- расслабил ум- и всё..

----------


## Neroli

> Чегой-то они есть, если начальник твоей линии- Миларепа- сказал, что они умом сделаны- расслабил ум- и всё..


Кстати интересно. Мы имеем два состояния ума: черти есть и чертей нет. Ну и возможны всякого рода соответствующие сомнения (может все-таки нет, может все-таки есть). 
А что будет если информацию о чертях (духах) в ум не подавать никак? Нет такого понятия Ходит Мария Дролма в горы медитировать, и каждый раз погода портиться. Что бы это могло значить?

----------


## Нико

> Чегой-то они есть, если начальник твоей линии- Миларепа- сказал, что они умом сделаны- расслабил ум- и всё..


Не всё так просто, поэт. Ты ж знаешь. Есть демоны внутренние, а есть они внешние. Это сказано с основной матчасттью по вышке).

----------


## Ондрий

> Нафиг, Ондрий, выражаться такими фразами. Достаточно сказать: "есть они, черти". И фсё).


Так кто для кого черти, еще надо разобраться. У Асов вот вполне четкое мнение на этот счет.

----------


## Нико

> Так кто для кого черти, еще надо разобраться. У Асов вот вполне четкое мнение на этот счет.


Если вы про Пушкина, это ещё надо пояснить)

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати интересно. Мы имеем два состояния ума: черти есть и чертей нет. Ну и возможны всякого рода соответствующие сомнения (может все-таки нет, может все-таки есть). 
> А что будет если информацию о чертях (духах) в ум не подавать никак? Нет такого понятия Ходит Мария Дролма в горы медитировать, и каждый раз погода портиться. Что бы это могло значить?


Через нас идут множество сигналов. Вариантов куча: она идёт- выбирая изменение нарастающее в погоде. Она вызывает изменение. Что-то- кто-то вызывает изменения- при её приходе. Там всегда резкие изменения погоды (смотреть архив погод) и пр..

----------


## Neroli

> Через нас идут множество сигналов. Вариантов куча: она идёт- выбирая изменение нарастающее в погоде, она вызывает изменение. что-то- кто-то вызывает- при её приходе, там всегда резкие изменения (смотреть архив погод) и пр..


Чета я ниче не поняла.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дубинин

> Не всё так просто, поэт. Ты ж знаешь. Есть демоны внутренние, а есть они внешние. Это сказано с основной матчасттью по вышке).


Я мракобесить могу похлеще местных экстросексов (чай третий десяток профи). Но это скучно, разоблачения приятней.

----------


## Дубинин

> Чета я ниче не поняла.


Ну варианты- без чертей..

----------


## Kit

*Мария*, я бы рекомендовал вам, по началу не усмирять или кормить тормами местных духов, потому как это может быть реально опасно и весьма непредсказуемо, но в первую очередь вам нужно обезопасить себя как практика. Для этого практикуйте любого гневного идама (в любой высшей тантре).
Конечно, существует более подходящие идамы для вашей ситуации, но если у вас не так много передач, то не зацикливайтесь на этом, потому как любой гневный идам обезопасит вас на "тонком уровне". Так же очень-очень важно постоянно делать подношения Дхарма-Защитникам. Например Защитникам этого идама, или подношения Защитникам вашей линии ну и т.д. Это все, помимо прочего, обезопасит вас.

Далее, делайте подношение Серчем 8 Классам. В ньингма я знаю (и сам делаю) Серчем от Нуб Сангье Йеше (Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает) или от Серчем Джигме Лингпы (любой лама из ньингма передаст). Так же очень хорошо делать подношение санг.
Но все это уже после того как вы более-менее напрактикуете идама, Защитников, и получите более-менее стойкое самопорождение. Вот тогда можно делать все эти санги, серчемы и проч. А иначе, вы можете еще сильнее спровоцировать местных и создать себе проблем. 
Говорю все из личного опыта. Если что пишите в личку.

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну варианты- без чертей..


а че, Мария сама погоду портит выходит?

----------


## Дубинин

> а че, Мария сама погоду портит выходит?


Ну как вариант...ну или хочет переться туда- перед будущим изменением.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну как вариант...ну или хочет переться туда- перед будущим изменением.


Да, вариант. 
Значит пусть сама хлеб с медом ест, пивом запивает и спокойно практикует дальше))

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, вариант. 
> Значит пусть сама хлеб с медом ест, пивом запивает и спокойно практикует дальше))


Ну прогноз погоды по интернету подробный- может немного с духами помочь.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну прогноз погоды по интернету подробный- может немного с духами помочь.


Тогда все очень просто. Мария выбирает ясный, согласно прогнозу, день и идет его портить. А там видно будет, по результатам))

----------


## Дубинин

> Тогда все очень просто. Мария выбирает ясный, согласно прогнозу, день и идет его портить. А там видно будет, по результатам))


В Бурятии, попёрся я с девой одной в Курумкане прогуляться по природе, прошлись по всяким местам шаманским- священным- подносительным, ну я по своей натуре- в пику этой хрени- деву трахнул на всех местах подобных- типа -мене пофиг.. Короче на подходе к лагерю я уже почти свалился- несколько дней- чуть не помирал. Калден Лама- всё шаманил- чего-то подношения делал- вроде отпустило. А деве- хоть-бы хны (там сказали типо место дакинь- и они токмо дяденьков- карают). Вот- как-то так))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> В Бурятии, попёрся я с девой одной в Курумкане прогуляться по природе, прошлись по всяким местам шаманским- священным- подносительным, ну я по своей натуре- в пику этой хрени- деву трахнул на всех местах подобных- типа -мене пофиг.. Короче на подходе к лагерю я уже почти свалился- несколько дней- чуть не помирал. Калден Лама- всё шаманил- чего-то подношения делал- вроде отпустило. А деве- хоть-бы хны (там сказали типо место дакинь- и они токмо дяденьков- карают). Вот- как-то так))


Для чистоты эксперимента нужно повторить.  :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если вы про Пушкина, это ещё надо пояснить)


Про Пушкина - это для буддистов))). Остальные жители мидгарда прежде чем что-то затевать сперва жертвами правильно почитают Cлавных Асов - Одина, Тора, Бальдра, Локи и т.д. А кто называет их сабдаками - тому в посмертии не видать Вальхаллы и будут они стенать в Хельхейме, а Гарм их кусать  за попу до самого рагнарёка. Так-то!

Till Valhall!

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015), Шавырин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В Бурятии, попёрся я с девой одной в Курумкане прогуляться по природе, прошлись по всяким местам шаманским- священным- подносительным, ну я по своей натуре- в пику этой хрени- деву трахнул на всех местах подобных- типа -мене пофиг.. Короче на подходе к лагерю я уже почти свалился- несколько дней- чуть не помирал. Калден Лама- всё шаманил- чего-то подношения делал- вроде отпустило. А деве- хоть-бы хны (там сказали типо место дакинь- и они токмо дяденьков- карают). Вот- как-то так))


Я щокируюсь, Дубинин, что ты смел кого-то трахнуть в САМОМ Курумкане!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот у меня задолго до буддизма был опыт взаимодействия с тем, что можно назвать "чертями".


Чорт был с рогами?

----------


## Ондрий

этот тред оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства!

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015), Сергей Хос (19.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я щокируюсь, Дубинин, что ты смел кого-то трахнуть в САМОМ Курумкане!


Ну зачем в самом, на кладбище, на речке-далеко- где ленточки и прочая хрень и ещё в неких местах..кстати ещё там где коллега повесилась))

----------


## Нико

> Про Пушкина - это для буддистов))). Остальные жители мидгарда прежде чем что-то затевать сперва жертвами правильно почитают Cлавных Асов - Одина, Тора, Бальдра, Локи и т.д. А кто называет их сабдаками - тому в посмертии не видать Вальхаллы и будут они стенать в Хельхейме, а Гарм их кусать  за попу до самого рагнарёка. Так-то!
> 
> Till Valhall!


Так, разберёмся. Мы про сабдаков сейчас или про ваших неизвестных мне персонажей? (За что вас только тут почитают, ума не приложу!)

----------


## Neroli

> Чорт был с рогами?


Почему "чорт"? Их там банда была. Может и с рогами кто. Говорю же "групповая" галлюцинация)))

Кстати про рога)) Сергей, верните аватар с викингом, а? Конь ваш как-то одет не по погоде и вообще...))

----------


## Нико

> Ну зачем в самом, на кладбище, на речке-далеко- где ленточки и прочая хрень и ещё в неких местах..кстати ещё там где коллега повесилась))


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ондрий

так учиться надо! и может вам снизойдет знание кто где живет и как кого зовут.

нет ну надо же - Одина не знает!  :Facepalm:  я фшоке, пойду поплачусь валькириям, может утешат.

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> этот тред оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства!


Т.е. Ишвару, которому вы сделали столько подношений, что я перепутала его с Дедом Морозом "наоборот"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему "чорт"? Их там банда была. Может и с рогами кто. Говорю же "групповая" галлюцинация)))
> 
> Кстати про рога)) Сергей, верните аватар с викингом, а? Конь ваш как-то одет не по погоде и вообще...))


Чорт в пальто ))

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Я не поняла смысла, но на всякий случай скажу: правильно).


Вот спасибо, так приятно . )

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Да, вариант. 
> Значит пусть сама хлеб с медом ест, пивом запивает и спокойно практикует дальше))


Спасибо, порадовали. ))

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Тогда все очень просто. Мария выбирает ясный, согласно прогнозу, день и идет его портить. А там видно будет, по результатам))


на самом деле с погодой уже все нормально. Больше не портится от Риво Сангче. На той горе куда хожу, по крайней мере.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему "чорт"? Их там банда была.


Так и что в итоге? вы поверили в чертей, или как?

----------


## Neroli

> Так и что в итоге? вы поверили в чертей, или как?


Мои спутники поверили. Сказали что все черти крымских гор сбежались на меня посмотреть, и что больше они со мной никуда и никогда не пойдут.  :Big Grin: 

зы: они называли их не чертями, а сущностями кажется.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Про Пушкина - это для буддистов))). Остальные жители мидгарда прежде чем что-то затевать сперва жертвами правильно почитают Cлавных Асов - Одина, Тора, Бальдра, Локи и т.д. А кто называет их сабдаками - тому в посмертии не видать Вальхаллы и будут они стенать в Хельхейме, а Гарм их кусать  за попу до самого рагнарёка. Так-то!
> 
> Till Valhall!


Но для буддиста не дело сперва жертвы приносить не просветленным божествам? А скажите ка, есть ли у них некий добрый вестник? у всех выше перечисленных? И кто среди них с маской?

----------


## Нико

> так учится надо! и может вам снизойдет знание кто где живет и как кого зовут.
> 
> нет ну надо же - Одина не знает!  я фшоке, пойду поплачусь валькириям, может утешат.


Валокординчику тоже не помешало б, а то мы все волнуемся)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мои спутники поверили. Сказали что все черти крымских гор сбежались на меня посмотреть, и что больше они со мной никуда и никогда не пойдут.


Вам понравилось такое внимание к вашей персоне? )))

----------


## Neroli

> Вам понравилось такое внимание к вашей персоне? )))


Ну конечно)) Я, выходит, была чертовски привлекательна в тот момент!))   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> Но для буддиста не дело сперва жертвы приносить не просветленным божествам? А скажите ка, есть ли у них некий добрый вестник? у всех выше перечисленных? И кто среди них с маской?


Конечно нужно. Вы же платите налоги непробужденным?)) Дарите подарки сильным от кого зависите. 

Женщинам лучше всего Фрею почитать. В эйнхерии берут только половину павших, а для начала нужно погибнуть храбро сражаясь. Явно не то, что вам нужно))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну конечно)) Я, выходит, была чертовски привлекательна в тот момент!))


Эдакая чертовка? ))))

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Конечно нужно. Вы же платите налоги непробужденным?)) Дарите подарки сильным от кого зависите. 
> 
> Женщинам лучше всего Фрею почитать. В эйнхерии берут только половину павших, а для начала нужно погибнуть храбро сражаясь. Явно не то, что вам нужно))


Это точно. Про маску сейчас сама нашла- это Локи, рыжеволосый. он же вроде бы не опасен для не злобивых так? хорошо. А кто же добрый вестник? и ворон прилетает к чему в мифологии, подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Neroli

> Эдакая чертовка? ))))


Уж и не знаю. Через чур эмоционально себя вела))
Мы вообще пошли виноград воровать, но свернули не туда и началось)) Так нам и надо))

Я вот задумалась в контексте того, что тут Легба писал: что если все происходящее тогда вокруг нас было продуктом моего рассерженного буйного ума? 

зы: спасибо за викинга)) борода клевая))

----------


## Ондрий

стесняюсь сказать, но это не викинг))), а гном из WarCraft если мне склероз не изменяет. Викинги никогда не носили рогатые шлемы - в реальном бою это безумие такие носить. Это им приписали христиане.

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так нам и надо))


А чем кончилось-то? кто кого?




> Я вот задумалась в контексте того, что тут Легба писал: что если все происходящее тогда вокруг нас было продуктом моего рассерженного буйного ума?


А что не продукт ума? ))




> зы: спасибо за викинга)) борода клевая))


главное - в тему )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> стесняюсь сказать, но это не викинг)))


а похож
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post712502

----------


## Neroli

> А чем кончилось-то? кто кого?


Мы сбежали))




> А что не продукт ума? ))


Наверное все продукт ума. Но все ли продукт моего?))




> главное - в тему )))


Специалисты говорят не в тему. 
Хотя... мой ум, че хочу то и вижу. Викинг и баста))

----------

Сергей Хос (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> а похож
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post712502


  @*Сергей Хос*, Не хочется, чтобы вы оказались гномом, поэтому почитала о викингах. 




> _Сейчас учёные склоняются к тому, что если шлемы с рогами и использовались, то только в ритуальных целях, а не в бою,_


Т.е. вы викинг-шаман)) Все ок))




> _Миф о «рогатых» викингах возник благодаря католической церкви, так как основным источником информации об эпохе викингов являются церковные летописи Европы. Из-за воинственности викингов, их, как «страшных» грабителей, объявляли «дьявольскими отродьями», «чертями»; поэтому и стали приписывать им шлемы с рогами._


Начнешь думать о чертях и они материализуются повсюду))

Спокойной ночи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> а похож


ну а что вы хотите? средневековые христианские варвары не чтущие истинных богов путали кельтские шлемы, германские, скандинавские, им все едино - нехристи и черти.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сергей Хос, Не хочется, чтобы вы оказались гномом, поэтому почитала о викингах.


Оль, спокойно. Сергей Хос точно не гном, я его видела).

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ну а что вы хотите? средневековые христианские варвары не чтущие истинных богов путали кельтские шлемы, германские, скандинавские, им все едино - нехристи и черти.


Только вы никакие шлемы не путаете, очевидно. Вы думаете, дураки там были сплошные?

----------


## Ондрий

> Только вы никакие шлемы не путаете, очевидно. Вы думаете, дураки там были сплошные?


Вообще-то да, но некоторые отдельные граждане - были умные и это еще хуже, т.к. они прекрасно знали, что делать когда занимались экспансией. Социальную инженерию придумали тыщи лет назад. Многие народные религии ими были переделаны под новые христианские мотивы. Даже Младшая и Старшая Эдда не избежали христианского влияния. А уж какие феерические качества и события приписывали местным богам и мифам - это загляденье. Впрочем, это разговор для читающих не только Ламрим))))

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Только вы никакие шлемы не путаете, очевидно. Вы думаете, дураки там были сплошные?


 викинги на самом деле шлемов с рогами не носили.  Да и не все из северян скандинавов учавствовали в викингстве. Здесь по месту специфически не любят тему викинства, говорят бандиты были и убийцы. Даже слышала однажды как с исламистским Игил сравнили. (хотя туристам конечно позаливают в случае чего).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да. превое время совсем не жаловали. Когда поднималась в горы в ясную погоду, и только только приступала к чтению текста- Сразу прямо буря такой силы едва не сдувало, все небо становилось настолько черным что и текста не видно. Очень серьезно все было. Затем все таки удалось постепенно смягчить. )) Много работы.


Можно читать в помещении, где не дует и есть искусственное освещение  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Оль, спокойно. Сергей Хос точно не гном, я его видела).


Очень на это надеюсь. Что не гном, не конь.. не гриб ...  :Big Grin:

----------

Паня (19.06.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Оль, спокойно. Сергей Хос точно не гном, я его видела).


А гномов видели  в реале (http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dic_synonims/321388/в)  ?  :Wink:

----------


## Дубинин

> Очень на это надеюсь. Что не гном, не конь.. не гриб ...


Больным микозом,с низким ростом, с фамельей: "конь"- не просто в жизни, 
За-то на форуме не знают, и Нико врёт- что повидала!

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Таким образом, как и в Бурятии любимой, получается "прикармливание" сабдаков через подношение водки и сигарет. В Бурятии куда не сунься: везде стоят такие типа алтарики с россыпями сигарет, а вокруг валяются пустые бутылки из-под водки. Наверное, подносители поднесли, а потом всё оставшееся допили). И километра там тоже без этого не проедешь. Лопнула шина в автобусе: срочно идём и шаманим с водкой на обочине. Сама видела. И это делают БУДДИСТЫ! Вам это надо? Местным духам делается подношение цог, когда уже всему полю заслуг его поднесли. В самую последнюю очередь. Иначе они разжиреют, обнаглеют, и вам надо будет всё больше давать им хлеба, мёда и пива).


Духам местности подношение в конце не потому что разжиреют, потому что их на Цог не приглашают, так-то  :Smilie:  По статусу не положено  :Smilie:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> *Мария*, я бы рекомендовал вам, по началу не усмирять или кормить тормами местных духов, потому как это может быть реально опасно и весьма непредсказуемо, но в первую очередь вам нужно обезопасить себя как практика. Для этого практикуйте любого гневного идама (в любой высшей тантре).
> Конечно, существует более подходящие идамы для вашей ситуации, но если у вас не так много передач, то не зацикливайтесь на этом, потому как любой гневный идам обезопасит вас на "тонком уровне". Так же очень-очень важно постоянно делать подношения Дхарма-Защитникам. Например Защитникам этого идама, или подношения Защитникам вашей линии ну и т.д. Это все, помимо прочего, обезопасит вас.
> 
> Далее, делайте подношение Серчем 8 Классам. В ньингма я знаю (и сам делаю) Серчем от Нуб Сангье Йеше (Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает) или от Серчем Джигме Лингпы (любой лама из ньингма передаст). Так же очень хорошо делать подношение санг.
> Но все это уже после того как вы более-менее напрактикуете идама, Защитников, и получите более-менее стойкое самопорождение. Вот тогда можно делать все эти санги, серчемы и проч. А иначе, вы можете еще сильнее спровоцировать местных и создать себе проблем. 
> Говорю все из личного опыта. Если что пишите в личку.


Эээм, ну, вообще, если со страшными духами местности бороться с помощью гневных божеств, это надо особую веру иметь и реализацию. Лама Йонтен рассказывал историю про то как один нерадивый практик Чода призывал духов, которых хотел подчинить и являл им себя в облике какого-то гневного йидама. Но увидев особенно страшного духа растерялся и всё построение растерял, потому конец этой истории не очень хорошим  :Smilie:

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Я это уже частенько постил - да, видать, все без толку((
> Попробуем еще раз:
> Я вот понимаю, когда ребятам, дефолтно верящим в чертей, аккуратно намекают, что это их галлюциноз, не более того.
> Но вот когда повезло иметь дефолтную установку, что никаких чертей не бывает  - казалось бы, живи и радуйся.
> Ан нет, давайте сначала поверим в чертей (причем тибетских), и только потом будем мучительно разуверяться))


Вот что говорят по этому поводу классики более близкие к нам по времени:



> When Kalu Rinpoche was asked if demons really exist he replied that they really existed in Tibet but he wasn't sure about in America.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Kit

> Эээм, ну, вообще, если со страшными духами местности бороться с помощью гневных божеств, это надо особую веру иметь и реализацию. Лама Йонтен рассказывал историю про то как один нерадивый практик Чода призывал духов, которых хотел подчинить и являл им себя в облике какого-то гневного йидама. Но увидев особенно страшного духа растерялся и всё построение растерял, потому конец этой истории не очень хорошим


Вы специально перевираете мои слова? Я разве где-то написал что с ними нужно "боротся" или "подчинять"?
Если вы не понимаете, что такое реализация силы в гневном облике, а думаете что гневные нужны только что бы "жечь всех кальповым огнем", то очень заблуждаетесь.

----------


## Паня

> Да. превое время совсем не жаловали. Когда поднималась в горы в ясную погоду, и только только приступала к чтению текста- Сразу прямо буря такой силы едва не сдувало, все небо становилось настолько черным что и текста не видно. Очень серьезно все было. Затем все таки удалось постепенно смягчить. )) Много работы.


Один из великих Асов видимо имел сходный опыт:                                                                 Буря мглою небо кроет,
Вихри снежные крутя;
То, как зверь, она завоет,
То заплачет, как дитя,
То по кровле обветшалой
Вдруг соломой зашумит,
То, как путник запоздалый,
К нам в окошко застучит.

----------

Максим& (19.06.2015), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Вы специально перевираете мои слова? Я разве где-то написал что с ними нужно "боротся" или "подчинять"?
> Если вы не понимаете, что такое реализация силы в гневном облике, а думаете что гневные нужны только что бы "жечь всех кальповым огнем", то очень заблуждаетесь.


Упс, пардон, я невнимательно читаю, да  :Frown:

----------


## Паня

> Ну зачем в самом, на кладбище, на речке-далеко- где ленточки и прочая хрень и ещё в неких местах..кстати ещё там где коллега повесилась))


Вот это я понимаю - духовная жизнь: где поймают там и пруд! А еще жалуются........

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот Вам, @*Нероля*, в тему, из нашей деревеньки:

В деревне Бог живет не по углам,
как думают насмешники, а всюду.
Он освящает кровлю и посуду
и честно двери делит пополам.
В деревне Он - в избытке. В чугуне
Он варит по субботам чечевицу,
приплясывает сонно на огне,
подмигивает мне, как очевидцу.
Он изгороди ставит. Выдает
девицу за лесничего. И в шутку
устраивает вечный недолет
объездчику, стреляющему в утку.
Возможность же все это наблюдать,
к осеннему прислушиваясь свисту,
единственная, в общем, благодать,
доступная в деревне атеисту.

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Дубинин (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Оль, спокойно. Сергей Хос точно не гном, я его видела).


привиделся как-то раз )))

----------

Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А гномов видели  в реале (http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dic_synonims/321388/в)  ?


Осталось понять что такое реал и был ли там кто-нибудь вообще?

----------

Нико (19.06.2015), Шавырин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Больным микозом,с низким ростом, с фамельей: "конь"- не просто в жизни, 
> За-то на форуме не знают, и Нико врёт- что повидала!


Старый конь.. лучше новых двух)))

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Старый конь.. лучше новых двух)))


Потому что глубоко не пашет?

----------

Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Я-то согласен, другим не понравится.)) Как вот вы лично могли бы разрешить очевидно индуктивный процесс обдумывания логично вытекающей следующей мысли "ок. чертей нет. а кого тогда еще нет"? Почему водораздел надо проводить только на чертях?


Отвечаю. Давайте воспользуемся методом, предложенным Благословенным в Калама Сутре))
Вариант 1 - "Чертей нет ровно в такой же степени, как и всего остального".
Чудесно. Мы, по крайней мере, разобрались с отсутствием чертей, теперь осталось разобраться с отсутствием всего остального.
Дело это, очевидно, непростое - и тратить время на то, чтобы поверить в чертей (чтобы потом уж разувериться) - явно неблагодарная тема.
Вариант 2 - "Чертей нет, потому что это суеверие. Все описания наблюдения чертей носят сомнительный характер, а сам я их и вовсе не видел. В этом смысле материальные объекты, которые я способен наблюдать, а также те, описания которых носят, хотя бы, непротиворечивый характер - явно выигрывают у чертей в своей "существовательности". При такой постановке вопроса - вера в чертей также оказывается неконструктивной.
Таким образом, мы видим, что при любом воззрении без чертей вполне можно обойтись. Если хочется поддерживать традицию их почитания/подчинения - отлично, почему нет. Но вот добиться фальсифицируемого результата в области взаимодействия с ними - особо никому не удается. Управление погодой при помощи тибетского фольклора - крайне непродуктивное занятие.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Не всё так просто, поэт. Ты ж знаешь. Есть демоны внутренние, _а есть они внешние_. Это сказано с основной матчасттью по вышке).


Что-то мне кажется, что Марпа с тобой не соглашается :Cool: 



> Тогда он подумал: «Марпа из Лходрага показал мне, что *все явления вселенной* — это ум, а природа ума пустая и ясная. Бессмысленно желать ухода этих мешающих и вредящих духов, *принимая их за неких внешних существ*». В нем родилась непоколебимая уверенность в воззрении, благодаря которому он понял, что боги и демоны — это творения его же собственного ума, и тогда он вошел в свою пещеру.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что глубоко не пашет?


Далеко не убежит))

----------

Сергей Хос (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда он подумал: «Марпа из Лходрага показал мне, что все явления вселенной — это ум, а природа ума пустая и ясная. Бессмысленно желать ухода этих мешающих и вредящих духов, принимая их за неких внешних существ». В нем родилась непоколебимая уверенность в воззрении, благодаря которому он понял, что боги и демоны — это творения его же собственного ума, и тогда он вошел в свою пещеру.


Интересно, с какими-нибудь гопниками на улице такое прокатит...

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Интересно, с какими-нибудь гопниками на улице такое прокатит...


Как показывает пример Еше Цогьял - сначала экшен, а потом уж можно и песню спеть. :Big Grin: 
Это, по сути, опять вопрос о возможности "постучать палкой по воздуху" или "подоить нарисованную корову".
По идее - должно бы прокатить, но практика подсказывает иное - ни Наланда, ни Страна Снегов столкновения с гопниками не перенесли.

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Дубинин (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Ондрий (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015), Шавырин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Интересно, с какими-нибудь гопниками на улице такое прокатит...


Да-да! иде манипуляции с материей- токмо умом- без помощи иной материи- иначе гонево это: "всё есть-ум и его проявления.."))

----------


## Neroli

> По идее - должно бы прокатить, но практика подсказывает иное - ни Наланда, ни Страна Снегов столкновения с гопниками не перенесли.


Надо Марии с собой на природу взять пару норвежских гопников. И посмотреть кто кого)) Духи vs. гопники.

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Надо Марии с собой на природу взять пару норвежских гопников. И посмотреть кто кого)) Духи vs. гопники.


Да не до духов там будет.. (они в европах- такие затейники..)

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Neroli (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Да-да! иде манипуляции с материей- токмо умом- без помощи иной материи- иначе гонево это: "всё ум и его проявления.."))


Кстати хлеб, мед и пиво тут как нельзя кстати)) А с экшином так и вообще))

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Дубинин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

Вот! Гопники, хлеб, мед и пиво - пока что лучший рецепт.
Причем все его компоненты не вызывают излишней рефлексии,
в отличии от сабдагов и других ётунов.

----------

Нико (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015), Шавырин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Да не до духов там будет.. (они в европах- такие затейники..)


Зателивее вас в Курумкане?  :Smilie: 
Кстати, вам то духи наваляли))

----------

Нико (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Да не до духов там будет.. (они в европах- такие затейники..)


Ну....как выяснилось выше - затейниками и наше Отечество богато)

----------


## Дубинин

> Зателивее вас в Курумкане? 
> Кстати, вам то духи наваляли))


Ладно- признаюсь: я духов и иное всяко- разно- чувствительно..- с детства вижу-чую, токмо стараюсь не гундосить про это, и весьма скептически относиться (может да-же излишне), посему это для меня: "дом родной"..))

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Кстати, вам то духи наваляли))


Наши духи лучше ваших, наши духи веселей,
Вчера наши духи вашим надавали .........й!

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Neroli (19.06.2015), Дубинин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ладно- признаюсь: я духов и иное всяко- разно- чувствительно..- с детства вижу-чую, токмо стараюсь не гундосить про это, и весьма скептически относиться (может да-же излишне), посему это для меня: "дом родной"..))


Ну а какую-то практическую пользу ты из этого видения извлекаешь?
Или просто видишь - и все тут?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну а какую-то практическую пользу ты из этого видения извлекаешь?
> Или просто видишь - и все тут?


Это уж совсем надо признаваться- кем я всю жизнь работаю-занимаюсь))
Скажем так- польза есть. (но если-бы я был хорошим-фармацевтом-биохимиком-врачом- пользы было-бы не меньше- а то и больше))

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Neroli (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Ладно- признаюсь: я духов и иное всяко- разно- чувствительно..- с детства вижу-чую, токмо стараюсь не гундосить про это, и весьма скептически относиться (может да-же излишне), посему это для меня: "дом родной"..))


  Лешему нашему хоть раз подносили подарки?

----------


## Паня

> Это уж совсем надо признаваться- кем я всю жизнь работаю-занимаюсь))

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Neroli (19.06.2015), Дубинин (19.06.2015), Лося (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Фил (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015), Эдельвейс (19.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Можно читать в помещении, где не дует и есть искусственное освещение


Они видимо не понимают что это помещение, но дождь и правда не идет. ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Отвечаю. Давайте воспользуемся методом, предложенным Благословенным в Калама Сутре))
> Вариант 2 - "Чертей нет, потому что это суеверие. Все описания наблюдения чертей носят сомнительный характер, а сам я их и вовсе не видел. В этом смысле материальные объекты, которые я способен наблюдать, а также те, описания которых носят, хотя бы, непротиворечивый характер - явно выигрывают у чертей в своей "существовательности".


Например? Все остальные участники различных пантеонов имеют более реальный статус? По какой причине?





> При такой постановке вопроса - вера в чертей также оказывается неконструктивной.


Установление небытия чертей на данном этапе рассуждений уже излишнее, интереснее другие персонажи к которым вы почему-то не применяете подобный анализ. Я так и не понял - почему.



> Таким образом, мы видим, что при любом воззрении без чертей вполне можно обойтись. Если хочется поддерживать традицию их почитания/подчинения - отлично, почему нет. Но вот добиться фальсифицируемого результата в области взаимодействия с ними - особо никому не удается. Управление погодой при помощи тибетского фольклора - крайне непродуктивное занятие.


Или я вас не понял, или, кмк, вы все же избежали ответа на главный вопрос)). _Почему чертям отказывают в существовании, а буддам, бодхисаттвам, дакиням и прочим необходимым для продолжения своего пребывания в рамках традиции - нет._ Под "чертями" будет вполне допустимо понимать в рамках индийской культурки даков и дакинь (напомню - они пьющие кровь и т.д. - т.е. вообще упыри-вампиры), якшей, ракшасов, пишачей, ветал и прочих прекрасных персонажей. Их уже их песни не выкинешь.

----------


## Нико

> Под "чертями" будет вполне допустимо понимать в рамках индийской культурки даков и дакинь (напомню - они пьющие кровь и т.д. - т.е. вообще упыри-вампиры),


Но нам больше нравица понимать под "дакинями" 16-летних сладких девочек, не правда ли? Мало кто поведётся на безобразную старуху, пьющую водку, как воду). Про последнюю скажут: "алкоголичка". А про первую -- дакиня, с которой можно добиться успеха на пути к просверлению. Нет? Я не права?

А черти-демоны есть. Они не только все _от ума_ произошли. Как есть и все, кого вы перечислили.)

----------


## Legba

> Например? Все остальные участники различных пантеонов имеют более реальный статус? По какой причине?
> Установление небытия чертей на данном этапе рассуждений уже излишнее, интереснее другие персонажи к которым вы почему-то не применяете подобный анализ. Я так и не понял - почему.
> Или я вас не понял, или, кмк, вы все же избежали ответа на главный вопрос)). _Почему чертям отказывают в существовании, а буддам, бодхисаттвам, дакиням и прочим необходимым для продолжения своего пребывания в рамках традиции - нет._ Под "чертями" будет вполне допустимо понимать в рамках индийской культурки даков и дакинь (напомню - они пьющие кровь и т.д. - т.е. вообще упыри-вампиры), якшей, ракшасов, пишачей, ветал и прочих прекрасных персонажей. Их уже их песни не выкинешь.


Мы, вроде-бы, говорили про чертей - потому я на них внимание и заострил.
Будды (да и бодхисаттвы чистых бхуми) - это уже не живые существа (или почти не таковые).
Анализируя Трикайю мы получаем, в итоге, почти пантеизм - любой объект, одушевленный или нет,
вполне может быть Нирманакайей Будды. Посему и разговор есть Будда/нет Будды - теряет всякий смысл.
Дхармакайю и Самбхогакайю мы напрямую воспринимать не можем, по определению.
А Нирманакайя - вот она, чего мудрить то. Мост, к примеру, или фонарь уличный. 
Ринпоче вот сидит - он и Нирманакайя Будды.
Почему такой? А вот так вам по карме легло))

С "чертями" все гораздо сложнее. Поскольку в "продвинутых" текстах будет сказано, что это все галюны.
Но есть и тексты, расценивающие их как неких газообразных гопников, от которых нужно откупаться.

Так вот) Я могу понять, зачем считать уличный фонарь - эманацией Будды. Это довольно экзотический, но вцелом - позитивный взгляд на вещи. Примерно как считать, что ты *уже* в Чистой Земле (что и предписывается, периодически)).

Но вот придумать газообразных гопников, начать испытывать от них какой-то ущерб, задабривать их, чтобы они этот ущерб не причиняли -
вот это не только экзотично, но и довольно нездорово. Для средневековых тибетцев и индусов наличие чертей даже не ставилось под вопрос - и учителям прошлого приходилось подстраиваться. Но сейчас-то зачем?

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> С "чертями" все гораздо сложнее. Поскольку в "продвинутых" текстах будет сказано, что это все галюны.
> Но есть и тексты, расценивающие их как неких газообразных гопников, от которых нужно откупаться.
> 
> Так вот) Я могу понять, зачем считать уличный фонарь - эманацией Будды. Это довольно экзотический, но вцелом - позитивный взгляд на вещи. Примерно как считать, что ты уже в Чистой Земле (что и предписывается, периодически)).
> 
> Но вот придумать газообразных гопников, начать испытывать от них какой-то ущерб, задабривать их, чтобы они этот ущерб не причиняли -
> вот это не только экзотично, но и довольно нездорово. Для средневековых тибетцев и индусов наличие чертей даже не ставилось под вопрос - и учителям прошлого приходилось подстраиваться. Но сейчас-то зачем?


Дело в том, Легба, что черти оные, ну, по-нашему, "духи" и пр, до сих пор вредят людям, вызывая у них различные болезни или даже смерть. У меня был и собственный опыт, вполне конкретный, и также видела других, которым они вредили. Вряд ли это можно назвать "омрачениями" и "неведением". Ты совершаешь действие, которое им неугодно, и мгновенно видишь результат. Не всё так просто с чертями.

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мы, вроде-бы, говорили про чертей - потому я на них внимание и заострил.


а я, увидев, на мой взгляд, изъян в логике (вот этим откажем, а этим - нет), обратил на это ваше внимание.




> Будды (да и бодхисаттвы чистых бхуми) - это уже не живые существа (или почти не таковые).
> Анализируя Трикайю мы получаем, в итоге, почти пантеизм - любой объект, одушевленный или нет,
> вполне может быть Нирманакайей Будды. Посему и разговор есть Будда/нет Будды - теряет всякий смысл.


Не понимаю, простите. Вы "анализируете" Трикаю (как можно рационально анализировать объект веры?), а другие "анализируют" традиционные культурные артефакты *иных* цивилизаций. Почему у них меньше преимуществ? А "живые" они или "не совсем" - вторично. Т.е. вы меня не убедили в выбранной методе, именно потому что, выступая за рацио в одном месте, вы вдруг отменяете ее в другом. Я собственно только за последовательность).




> Но вот придумать газообразных гопников, начать испытывать от них какой-то ущерб, задабривать их, чтобы они этот ущерб не причиняли -
> вот это не только экзотично, но и довольно нездорово.


Стоп стоп. При всем моем согласии с *данным* тезисом, не могу не обратить ваше внимание на половинчатость подобной методы. "Перенормируем" термины - чатурарьясатьям ровно теже самые (пользуясь вашей методой) экзотичные и потому нездоровые идеи, т.к. они аксиоматичны и прямо *недоступны* достоверному восприятию. (напомню, что 1я сатья не ограничивается непосредственно наблюдаемой дукхой). И, соответственно, довольно странно вначале активно убеждать себя в этих аксиомах, а затем всю жизнь с ними бороться.

Т.о. выбранная вами псевдо-рациональность не оптимальна с т.з. непротиворечивости т.к. вы произвольно ее применяете к одним объектам, которые вам не нравятся (черти например), но опускаете ее для других.




> Для средневековых тибетцев и индусов наличие чертей даже не ставилось под вопрос - и учителям прошлого приходилось подстраиваться. Но сейчас-то зачем?


Для современных образованных людей воспитанных в секулярной культуре так же нет необходимости в дополнительных сущностях коими являются религиозные объекты.

Мой вывод прост - 
1. принимать некие системы взглядов (назовем их так) *полностью* со всеми чертями, богами, духами, и т.д. (ибо какие основания отказывать в существовании одним на фоне других в *рамках той же системы*)
2. лично взять на себя *ответственность* за свои _сотериологические перспективы_ и признавать только то, что вам лично нравиться. Это путь обычной секты/подшколы (в хорошем смысле слова)
3. быть последовательным в рацио и отказывать вообще всем сверхъестественным сущностям в существовании на основании *лично* выбранной секулярной стратегии описания бытия

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Ридонлиев (19.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Мой вывод прост - 
> 1. принимать некие системы взглядов (назовем их так) *полностью* со всеми чертями, богами, духами, и т.д. (ибо какие основания отказывать в существовании одним на фоне других в *рамках той же системы*)
> 2. лично взять на себя *ответственность* за свои _сотериологические перспективы_ и признавать только то, что вам лично нравиться. Это путь обычной секты/подшколы (в хорошем смысле слова)
> 3. быть последовательным в рацио и отказывать вообще всем сверхъестественным сущностям в существовании на основании *лично* выбранной секулярной стратегии описания бытия


Я с Вашими выводами вполне согласен).
Я, правда, не считаю, что "черти" являются неотъемлемой частью "системы", если мы рассматриваем "систему" хоть немного шире.
Впрочем, данное соображение вполне укладывается в пункт 2.))

Что же касается половинчатости методы - она имеет место быть. Но Вы рассматриваете как "нездоровую" - любую аксиоматику, просто потому, что она аксиоматика. А мне кажется, что может быть и система основанная на вере - но при этом вполне "рабочая". Подкомпоненты личности, которыми оперирует психоанализ - ничем, по сути, не лучше Трикайи. Но - определенный круг практических задач психоанализ, тем не менее, решает.

----------

Ондрий (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Дело в том, Легба, что черти оные, ну, по-нашему, "духи" и пр, до сих пор вредят людям, вызывая у них различные болезни или даже смерть. У меня был и собственный опыт, вполне конкретный, и также видела других, которым они вредили. Вряд ли это можно назвать "омрачениями" и "неведением". Ты совершаешь действие, которое им неугодно, и мгновенно видишь результат. Не всё так просто с чертями.


Нико, не уподобляйся Германну.)) Я прочитал твои предыдущие посты - сорри, кроме голословного утверждения "они есть" ничего не увидел. Если уж так хочется это обсудить - ответь на простой вопрос. _Возможны ли другие объяснения происходившего с тобой (другими людьми) помимо вмешательства духов?_

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, не уподобляйся Германну.)) Я прочитал твои предыдущие посты - сорри, кроме голословного утверждения "они есть" ничего не увидел. Если уж так хочется это обсудить - ответь на простой вопрос. _Возможны ли другие объяснения происходившего с тобой (другими людьми) помимо вмешательства духов?_


Невозможны. Достаточно? Почему "голословные утверждения"? Или мне надо всё тут срочно рассказать, чтобы ты убедился? Во дела). Дубинин в курсе, если что, он "там был".

----------


## Дубинин

> Невозможны. Достаточно? Почему "голословные утверждения"? Или мне надо всё тут срочно рассказать, чтобы ты убедился? Во дела). Дубинин в курсе, если что, он "там был".


Скажем так, у тебя был факт вегетососудистой- обострёнки- сильной-не проходящей- не понятной этимологии. Был факт лечения-  месяца 2- безрезультатного. Был факт похода к геше- его слова про духов-танку украденную- отдавание танки- бормотания (колдуй-молдуй) и полное устранение симптомов навсегда- в этот-же день. (есть духи или их нет- этот случай не проясняет))

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я с Вашими выводами вполне согласен).
> Я, правда, не считаю, что "черти" являются неотъемлемой частью "системы", если мы рассматриваем "систему" хоть немного шире.
> Впрочем, данное соображение вполне укладывается в пункт 2.))


Схоластический дискурс - вполне законная тема. Т.о. у вас - именно п.2. (поддерживаю), но тут много опасностей, сами знаете каких. Кто не убоится, тот может и будет пить шампанское, а может и нет. Путь сильно не для всех. 




> Что же касается половинчатости методы - она имеет место быть. Но Вы рассматриваете как "нездоровую" - любую аксиоматику, просто потому, что она аксиоматика.


Ээээ нет)), не перекидывайте эту горячую картофелину мне)).  термин "нездоровая" первым применили именно Вы, я же только взял Ваш термин за образец и указал на принципиальную возможность применять его вообще везде и привел пример. 




> А мне кажется, что может быть и система основанная на вере - но при этом вполне "рабочая". Подкомпоненты личности, которыми оперирует психоанализ - ничем, по сути, не лучше Трикайи. Но - определенный круг практических задач психоанализ, тем не менее, решает.


Последовательность рассуждений с необходимостью приведет к "вере", т.к. любой феномен не может быть абсолютно достоверен в силу иррациональности (как нам сейчас видится пока так) самого механизма работы такого странного объекта как "сознание", которое воспринимает эти феномены всегда опосредованно. Проблемы физики и философии сознания еще не решены никем. 

Тут, скорее, на мой взгляд, вопрос не в вере как таковой, а в ее работоспособности. Если объективно работает - прекрасно! Если нет - думать как быть. Если кажется, что работает, а на самом деле объективно нет - к доктору.

----------

Legba (19.06.2015), Дубинин (19.06.2015), Лося (19.06.2015), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Ладно- признаюсь: я духов и иное всяко- разно- чувствительно..- с детства вижу-чую, токмо стараюсь не гундосить про это, и весьма скептически относиться (может да-же излишне), посему это для меня: "дом родной"..))


Товарищ, я вам удивляюсь - с одной стороны экстросексом занимаетесь с демонами да с чертями на одной ноге, с другой - скептик не верящий в богов и будд???

----------

Ридонлиев (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Невозможны. Достаточно? Почему "голословные утверждения"? Или мне надо всё тут срочно рассказать, чтобы ты убедился? Во дела). Дубинин в курсе, если что, он "там был".


Невозможны так невозможны, тебе виднее.
Я вот, в силу скудости фантазии, вообще не могу придумать ни одного явления,
которое невозможно объяснить иначе, как  вмешательством духов. Но это - явно мои проблемы.
Я не против того, что ты веришь в духов - если это помогает тебе развить отречение (?), или бодхичитту(??) или понимание пустоты (????).
Мне вот, к примеру, не помогло бы))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Невозможны так невозможны, тебе виднее.
> Я вот, в силу скудости фантазии, вообще не могу придумать ни одного явления,
> которое невозможно объяснить иначе, как  вмешательством духов. Но это - явно мои проблемы.
> Я не против того, что ты веришь в духов - если это помогает тебе развить отречение (?), или бодхичитту(??) или понимание пустоты (????).
> Мне вот, к примеру, не помогло бы))


Хмм, я не просто верю в духов, я знаю, что они есть). Это мне помогает понять наличие 6 миров, помимо мира людей и мира животных. А Дубинин то признаёт, что с духами дело имел с детства, то не признаёт. Но Дубинина оставим. Есть такая практика, чод называется, там ещё принято на кладбищах ночью её делать. Те, кто продвинут в практике чод, вполне себе, не засыпая, видят вокруг себя множество духов. И т.п.

Кстати, забыла сказать в этой теме: обет практика чод -- не причинять ни малейшего вреда духам.

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Товарищ, я вам удивляюсь - с одной стороны экстросексом занимаетесь с демонами да с чертями на одной ноге, с другой - скептик не верящий в богов и будд???


Чего от мене все требуют?)) Если я буду рассказывать- что вижу- слышу-чую, то со мной не будут водиться Ондрий, Легба, Вантус и иные.., (а они умные- я то-же хочу).
Если я вижу скажем "нечто" ну пусть упрощённо с левой стороны человека и тут человек говорит: у мене с лева голова болит..ну я это нечто скажем шуганул (в тайне от человека)- он говорит: во! вроде прошла... Я страсекс? "Нечты" существуют?)))

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Хмм, я не просто верю в духов, я *знаю*, что они есть)


А лорик(или цема ригтер), которые ламы учат в дацанах, нам доказывают на пальцах, что духи *не есть объекты достоверного познания*, но токомо йогического восприятия. И что мы будем делать? 

Вы или достигли того уровня самадхи, когда уже можете видеть духов и богов, либо нарушаете один из базовых принципов "не-преувеличения своих йогических способностей" ))

----------


## Нико

> А лорик(или цема ригтер), которые ламы учат в дацанах, нам доказывают на пальцах, что духи *не есть объекты достоверного познания*, но токомо йогического восприятия. И что мы будем делать? 
> 
> Вы или достигли того уровня самадхи, когда уже можете видеть духов и богов, либо нарушаете один из базовых принципов "не-преувеличения своих йогических способностей" ))


Я не достигла никаких уровней самадхи, но, если вы ближе познакомитесь с тибетским обществом, там эта тема очень и очень распространена. Это всё равно что цампы с утра покушать, запивая тибетским чаем. И чуть что, народ сразу бежит гадать к ламам, которые определяют, от чего напасть случилась. Иногда говорят, что от вреда духов. И молитвы специально тогда заказывают, пространство очищают и пр. А вы про "лориг" тут изволите напоминать! 

Духи могут вполне стать объектом достоверного сознания человека, который не пил, не курил траву и не является шизиком. Духи вообще -- объект познания, следовательно, они есть. Вот с адами сложнее будет. Ады -- объект йогического восприятия.)

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если я буду рассказывать- что вижу- слышу-чую, то со мной не будут водиться Ондрий, Легба, Вантус и иные.., (а они умные- я то-же хочу).


Я чувствую, у нас тут скоро "фейс-контроль" начнётся со стороны Ондрия, Легбы и невидимо крутящегося тут Вантуса. "Не умный -- не лезь, покинь заведение")))

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не достигла никаких уровней самадхи, но, если вы ближе познакомитесь с тибетским обществом, там эта тема очень и очень распространена. Это всё равно что цампы с утра покушать, запивая тибетским чаем. И чуть что, народ сразу бежит гадать к ламам, которые определяют, от чего напасть случилась. Иногда говорят, что от вреда духов. И молитвы специально тогда заказывают, пространство очищают и пр. А вы про "лориг" тут изволите напоминать!


Причем тут какое-то тибетское общество? А даже если и причем - вы для чего этот аргумент привели? Дескать все тибетцы верят, и вы за компанию? Допустим, тогда причем тут "я знаю что они есть"? Либо вы знаете, что они есть, но должны отдавать себе отчет в уровнях самадхи, либо верите.




> Духи могут вполне стать объектом достоверного сознания человека, который не пил, не курил траву и не является шизиком. Духи вообще -- объект познания, следовательно, они есть. Вот с адами сложнее будет. Ады -- объект йогического восприятия.)


Вы противоречите лорику. Это грубая ошибка. Пройдите курс лорика заново.

т.е. выкрутиться не получилось. Ок.)))

----------


## Ондрий

> Я чувствую, у нас тут скоро "фейс-контроль" начнётся со стороны Ондрия, Легбы и невидимо крутящегося тут Вантуса. "Не умный -- не лезь, покинь заведение")))


нет, почему же так сразу. Не знаешь, сиди слушай и учись, спрашивай и запоминай - вот так правильно. В противном случае как минимум это комично, как максимум трагично. 

Вас же не квантовой механике учат, а *вашим же* религиозным положениям, которые оказывается вы вообще себе представляете довольно смутно.. Учат - ни на йоту от них не отходя в шизотерику и дилетантизм посредством вот таких вот диалогов сводящих вашу же позицию к комичному абсурду. Надо бы задуматься и почесать затылок почему так случается, а не искать фантастических отговорок упорствуя в невежественных выводах выдаваемых за "доказательства".. 

тут бы грустный смайлик поставить, если бы у меня тоже была "миссия" как у некоторых. Но ее нет , поэтому будет такой -  :Big Grin:  (в текстовом виде записываемый как "гыгы")

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы противоречите лорику. Это грубая ошибка. Пройдите курс лорика заново.
> 
> т.е. выкрутиться не получилось. Ок.)))


А если это не попытка "выкрутиться", а правда, испытанная на собственном опыте, что тогда? С помощью лорига можно вылечиться от болезни, вызванной духами? Да вы хоть что раз его пройдите, скорее умрёте, чем будет результат. Вот ещё, "грубую ошибку" приметили тут. В таких вопросах не ошибаются.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Мы, вроде-бы, говорили про чертей - потому я на них внимание и заострил.
> Будды (да и бодхисаттвы чистых бхуми) - это уже не живые существа (или почти не таковые).
> Анализируя Трикайю мы получаем, в итоге, почти пантеизм - любой объект, одушевленный или нет,
> вполне может быть Нирманакайей Будды. Посему и разговор есть Будда/нет Будды - теряет всякий смысл.
> Дхармакайю и Самбхогакайю мы напрямую воспринимать не можем, по определению.
> А Нирманакайя - вот она, чего мудрить то. Мост, к примеру, или фонарь уличный. 
> Ринпоче вот сидит - он и Нирманакайя Будды.
> Почему такой? А вот так вам по карме легло))
> 
> ...


Простите а кто говорит о задабривании? И кто вообще говорит о чертях? Вы воспринимаете все виды существ получившие более низкое рождение по отношению к человеческому как чертей? И в продвинутых текстах говорится что все вообще галюны, окромя собственно ясности и пустоты. 
Все обуслвливается только собственным опытом. О чем говорить? Если ребенок канфет никогда не видел  и не ел , то они для него безусловно тоже не существуют. Также как не существуют цвета для слепого. 
Желание подходить под рамки общественного продвинутого мнения также пагубны, как и желание выделяться. Зачем кому либо кривить душой и выдумывать что либо, вместо того чтобы воспринимать естественно окружающую среду, ну пока еще сознанием не дорасли до следующего уровня.

----------


## Ондрий

> А если это не попытка "выкрутиться", а правда, испытанная на собственном опыте, что тогда? С помощью лорига можно вылечиться от болезни, вызванной духами? Да вы хоть что раз его пройдите, скорее умрёте, чем будет результат. Вот ещё, "грубую ошибку" приметили тут. В таких вопросах не ошибаются.


Лорик - наука строгая, а вы ее отвергаете. Ай ай ай. С лориком у вас - однозначная ошибка, ничем не могу помочь. Остальное - ваши эмоции.

----------


## Нико

> нет, почему же так сразу. Не знаешь, сиди слушай и учись, спрашивай и запоминай - вот так правильно. В противном случае как минимум это комично, как максимум трагично. 
> 
> Вас же не квантовой механике учат, а *вашим же* религиозным положениям, которые оказывается вы вообще себе представляете довольно смутно.. Учат - ни на йоту от них не отходя в шизотерику и дилетантизм посредством вот таких вот диалогов сводящих вашу же позицию к комичному абсурду. Надо бы задуматься и почесать затылок почему так случается, а не искать фантастических отговорок))


А вы знаете больше, видимо? Ну-ну. Я буду сидеть и чесать в затылке, раздумывая о том, почему Дубинин так любит Ондрия))))). И кто из нас профессионал в этих вопросах, ещё надобно выяснить на досуге. Всех дев с форума уже почти выперли со своим мачизмом.

----------


## Нико

> Лорик - наука строгая, а вы ее отвергаете. Ай ай ай. С лориком у вас - однозначная ошибка, ничем не могу помочь. Остальное - ваши эмоции.


Вы сами тут не так давно критиковали гелуг и ваще весь буддизм. А что теперь за аргумент у вас "лориг"? Может, "дюйра" уже опять актуальна стала?

----------


## Ондрий

вы можете делать что угодно, у нас пока еще демократия. Например не отслеживать мои сообщения во всех темах, дабы не впадать в тоску и гусарство от якобы поношений святых образов (которые на поверку являются просто народными суевериями и не имеют отношения собственно к Дхарме Будды и прочих систем). 

Извините за кажущуюся резкость, я только объясняю свою позицию. Ваша - другая и это прекрасно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы сами тут не так давно критиковали гелуг и ваще весь буддизм. А что теперь за аргумент у вас "лориг"? Может, "дюйра" уже опять актуальна стала?


Дуйра всегда актуальна даже если кто-то ее не понимает))))

Вот видите, Вы опять не поняли, а составляете свое мнение на совершенно произвольных идеях. Критиковал я не гелуг, а некоторых, не будем показывать пальцем, нерадивых гелугпинцев, которые плохо понимают саму традицию гелуг и ее собственные положения. Но всегда приятнее увидеть в оппоненте плохое, это дает некоторую респектабельность позиции в глазах благодарных слушателей))))

Уровень диалога неуклонно скатывается в "сам дурак". Полагаю нужно остановиться на этом.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Хмм, я не просто верю в духов, я знаю, что они есть). Это мне помогает понять наличие 6 миров, помимо мира людей и мира животных. А Дубинин то признаёт, что с духами дело имел с детства, то не признаёт. Но Дубинина оставим. Есть такая практика, чод называется, там ещё принято на кладбищах ночью её делать. Те, кто продвинут в практике чод, вполне себе, не засыпая, видят вокруг себя множество духов. И т.п.
> 
> Кстати, забыла сказать в этой теме: обет практика чод -- не причинять ни малейшего вреда духам.


Видеть духов можно не только во время практики Чед, и там это тоже нужно рассматривать как нечто иллюзорное, но это не влияет ни на их существование ни отсутствие. Если Дубини видит Духов и оворит что относится к этому иронично, мен кажется это вполне оправданно. Я впринцыпе так же  делаю. Просто здесь и сечас что-то уже подустала от подобного опыта потому и вынесла это на всеобщее обчуждение с целью посмотреть общ. мнение. с миру по нитке-рубашка выйдет. На данный момент вижу такие умозаключения:

1 - реализовать природу ума. Где все будет восприниматься как проэкции собственного ума.
2- продолжать практику концентрируясь на порождении и закреплении устойчивого сострадания ко все живым.
3- сделать вывод что совершенно уехала крыша и пора в лечебницу строгого режима.

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Критиковал я не гелуг, а некоторых, не будем показывать пальцем, нерадивых гелугпинцев, которые плохо понимают саму традицию гелуг и ее собственные положения. Но всегда приятнее увидеть в оппоненте плохое, это дает некоторую респектабельность позиции в глазах благодарных слушателей))))


Т.е. меня, одним словом? Этой критикой вы, несомненно, завоюете "респектабельную позицию в глазах благодарных слушателей". Вас так давно тут не было, что многим стало офигенно приятно, когда критикуют меня за "нерадивость в собственной традиции". Я бы даже сказала, что это "хит сезона". )

----------


## Ондрий

Нико, я маргинал тут, какие благодарные слушатели? о чем вы)))
Но если Вас это так задевает, а мне не хотелось бы чтобы вы или кто-то страдал от такого - давайте решим этот вопроса раз и навсегда. Либо взаимо-игнор чтобы не давать повода рецидивам, либо практиковать стойкость и твердость духа не отвечая на мои посты, а я на ваши.. либо я просто пойду еще какое-то погуляю отдельно от форума. Вам без него будет явно хуже чем мне))) что-то все же надо решать.

и давайте закончим личные разборки. они мне уже во где сидят (/показывает на горло)

----------


## Мария Дролма

Друзья, всем большое спасибо за ваши искренние мнения , советы и высказывания. И на этой доброй ноте закрываю тему. 
Фото полуночной радуги

----------

Максим& (21.06.2015), Ондрий (19.06.2015)

----------

